# Leveln in wotlk ohne mobmap , questhelper und buffed?



## Cooko (29. September 2008)

Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^


----------



## b1ubb (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^




oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern. 
Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.

das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?


----------



## Lisutari (29. September 2008)

Die Questtexte sind eh unten so schön zusammengefast^^


----------



## Mace (29. September 2008)

Buffed wird die Quests hier haben denke ich.War bei bc soweit ich weiß ja auch so


----------



## Sh'alima (29. September 2008)

Questtexte lesen kann ungemein helfen *grinst breit* ...ausserdem geht dir dann auch nicht mehr die Story vom Spiel verloren...


----------



## Shataar (29. September 2008)

das is doch schwachsinn man kann auch ohne addons, buffed etc. "ordentlich" lvln was hast du denn gemacht bevor es die addons gab =O


----------



## Preform (29. September 2008)

lass doch nen bot für dich lvln, dann musste gar nix mehr selbst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









-.-


----------



## Nepokat (29. September 2008)

Lesen bildet also lies die Questtexte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee aber ist es nicht mal was tolles mal alles neu zu entdecken ohne vorher zu wissen was muss ich jetzt tun und wo muss ich hin. Sonst brauch ich auch kein Addon und kann weiter auf der Scherbenwelt rumlaufen und Dailys machen.....


----------



## Raffo (29. September 2008)

tzz
die ganz süchtigen werden sofort loslegen... ich denke, nachn paar tagen hat mobmap u buffed genug infos gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und sonst... einfach mal normal spielen xD die questtexte sind ja eig meistens ganz interessant^^


----------



## Vallar (29. September 2008)

echt arm...


----------



## Nicool (29. September 2008)

mobmap und co werden schon seit der beta mit genutzt also haste ne volle database zum erscheinen bereit.
also keine sorge dukannste weiter lvln...


----------



## Sh'alima (29. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Nee aber ist es nicht mal was tolles mal alles neu zu entdecken ohne vorher zu wissen was muss ich jetzt tun und wo muss ich hin. Sonst brauch ich auch kein Addon und kann weiter auf der Scherbenwelt rumlaufen und Dailys machen.....




Kann ich nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...endlich mal wieder was neues


----------



## Kroshi (29. September 2008)

Wer suchet, der findet! Auf Buffed gibts schon unzählige Wotlk Quests  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und n bissl Deutschunterricht wäre nicht schlimm!


----------



## deathmagier (29. September 2008)

ich würd bei wotlk dann mal die questtexte lesen soll ab und an ganz interressant sein >.<


----------



## PinkyBrain (29. September 2008)

Und nicht mehr lange und der erste fragt wieso die Bots für Lichking nicht da sind weil sie auch keine Lust haben selber zu lvln -.-

Ich bleibe bei der Vermutung das ein sehr großer Teil ohne diese Behilfsprogramme zum questen niemals nichtig die 70 erreicht hätte : /


----------



## bluewhiteangel (29. September 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, gibts auf buffed schon Gegenstände von der Beta, also wirds bestimmt auch die NPCs geben...
Ich weiß gar nich, was du hast... Muss einem alles in den Hintern geschoben werden?-.-


----------



## Elandor1 (29. September 2008)

wenn du q-texte liest weißt du was du machen sollst
und aßerdem macht es mehr spaß selber die q-ziele zu finden

p.s. wenn du das net willst,dann warte mit wotlk bis die addons draußen sind


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

ne sorry du wurdest für die quests gesperrt :-P

ne ich denk schon dass man auf buffed alles lesen kann


----------



## Scred (29. September 2008)

oh mein gott nich dein ernst oder?
ka wies mit den qs aussieht ich schätzt ma das die ne woche nach release alle hier sind


----------



## Altbier (29. September 2008)

Also bei Speedydragon (das ist die WoW-Datenbank die hinter MobMap steckt) gibt es bereits, wie bei Buffed auch, einen Beta-Bereich in dem Daten aus der Beta gesammelt und aufbereitet werden. Ich denke, dass man am Anfang zwar noch nicht alles findet, aber ein Großteil bereits vorhanden sein wird. Laut Dev-Blogs des MobMap-Entwicklers beschäftigt sich dieser seit erscheinen der Beta mit eben dieser.


----------



## Dalrogh (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Oo das is ja wohl das Peinlichste was ich hier im Forum seit langem gelesen habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du trägst bestimmt auch nen Mp3 Player mit Dir rum mit einer endlos Mp3 wo einer die ganze Zeit wer sagt: einatmen und ausatmen...


----------



## Cooko (29. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Lesen bildet also lies die Questtexte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das stimmt , das geht mit questhelper echt verloren....
wobei cih finde , das man im moment von lv 60-70 so viele ep braucht , das es einfahc ewig dauern würde , alle questtexte durchzulesen ;_;


----------



## riggedi (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^


Offtopic: Darf ich Dir über die Strasse helfen?
BTT: Wie bist Du vorher nur zurechtgekommen? Und bitte nicht im Anschluss einen weiteren Thread eröffnen, in dem behauptet wird, dass die Story im Spiel kaum durchkommt.

Riggedi

Edit:

Oh weh Cooko!


Cooko schrieb:


> das es einfahc ewig dauern würde , alle questtexte durchzulesen


Jede Quest hat nur eine kleine Seite Text mit Info - man muss nicht einmal blättern. Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren - ab diesem Alter lernt man recht gut, flüssig lesen zu können.


----------



## jippsi (29. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich... ich freu mich schon drauf das die ganzen datenbanken unvollöständig sein weerden, weil ich mich nämlich kenne und weiß das ich eh über kurz oder lang reingucken werde... so komm ich zumindest am anfang noch mal selber dazu questtexte zu lesen und so


----------



## Asarion (29. September 2008)

@ Cooko:

Ich würde mir IMMER die Questtexte durchlesen. Mir gehen die Anfragen "wo finde ich xyz" obwohl das klar und deutlich oft genug im Questtext steht tierisch auf den Wecker. Leute, die zu faul (und teilweise sogar stolz darauf) sind, die Questtexte zu lesen werden von mir mittlerweile ingame ignoriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem macht das doch den Reiz aus, mal was selbst zu entdecken, ansonsten brauchst Du nicht mehr selbst spielen und kannst Deine Chars ja gleich von 'ner Level-Firma hochziehen lassen oder sowas.

Mobmap und so sind ja schön und gut, werden von mir jedoch nur genutzt, wenn ich mal wirklich was nicht finde (was allerdings recht selten ist).

Viele Grüße,

Asarion


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (29. September 2008)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell du die Quest hier bei Buffed.de finden wirst


----------



## StepBack (29. September 2008)

Kannst ja schonmal Beta spielen und die ersten Level selber rausfinden, dann hast du bei Release alles parat.


----------



## Böhmer (29. September 2008)

Hmm wozu spielt man dann überhaupt?

Wo bleibt der Spaß wenn man nur stupide von A nach B geschickt wird vom Questhelper,ohne die neuen Quests zu lesen und selbst zu suchen usw.

Ich verstehe das wenn man bei nem Twink den man fix hochziehen möchte diese Addons benutzt aber nicht beim Main und neuem Content.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. September 2008)

Naja nich immer is Quettext lesen wirklich interresant ich meine ich möchte nich wissen warum der bauer "x" 5 Wolfsfleisch haben will :S


----------



## Kankru (29. September 2008)

Also mein Senf dazu:

Es ging vorher auch ohne, man muss halt nur den Text lesen und ein wenig suchen.
In der zeit wo man sucht, macht man sich den Weg frei und bekommt jede Menge EP durch Kills.
So sammelst du (Bsp) bei einer Quests beim suchen 3k EP und bekommst beim abgeben 10k etwa, mit Mobmap etc würdest du dann 1k EP und die 1k bekommen
das macht sich beim leveln bemerkbar.
Also einfach so ohne solche tools zocken! =)

MfG


----------



## Valdos Theolos (29. September 2008)

Hab 2 70er ohne die ganzen Addons gebracht..bis auf einpaar qs die hab ich auf buffed.de nachgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. September 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Hab 2 70er ohne die ganzen Addons gebracht..bis auf einpaar qs die hab ich auf buffed.de nachgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du cheatest doch, das glaubst dir ja nichtmal cooko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Hollysbaby (29. September 2008)

LOL ... das finde ich ja nun echt scharf^^ Panik vor Lesen und Denken ... Panik vor WoTLK  --- ich hab die addons gänzlich abgelehnt bis ich 70 war !!!  Wollte dasfür mich ohne jede Hilfe und Unterstützung ! Habe mir erst alle geholt, als ich meinen derzeitigen "Main" anfing zu spielen, um den direkter Vergleich zu haben - echt, stell Dir vor - und ich hab ohne Adds alles gefunden, was ich brauchte und hab auch nicht 2 Jahre gespielt, eh ichs gepackt hatte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Cool was ??^^


----------



## essey (29. September 2008)

Bevor ich bei Buffed.de die Quest und den nächstbesten hilfreichen Kommentar gefunden hab, vergehen Stunden. Da kann ich besser gleich den Questgeber oder das Questziel selbst suchen... 

Manche Leute sind echt unselbstständig. Oder ist es Faulheit?


----------



## Wardwick (29. September 2008)

Aja hast du auch Angst das du vieleicht sogar selbst die Mobs töten musst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenti07 (29. September 2008)

also ich spiele BETA

und ich muß sagen wer es net schafft gut erklärte questtexte zu lesen und zu verstehen sollten das wow spielen sein lassen. ich hab ca 5 - 6 tage gebraucht und hab mir sogar noch zeit gelassen.

also selbst der dümmste kann inzwischen schnell lvln ohne addons.


----------



## Casandr (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^





alter wenn ich deinen text anschaue muss ich sagen wo kommen wir noch alle hin.

wir freuen uns das ein addon rauskommt und dann kommt so eine schei* frage wegen questhelper und co. 

wenn mann schon einen auf 80 hat dann ist das ja ok das mann nicht alles ohne hilfe machen will aber wenn mann schon die chance hat alleine was neues zu erleben dann sollte mann es nutzen. 

aber ich glaube ich habe noch eine bessere idee wie währe es wenn du deinen acc einfach lvl lässt dann brauchste dir auch keine sorgen machen wegen addons :-P


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. September 2008)

naja ich möchte auf addons wie questhelper nichtmehr verzichten. bei aoc ist sowas beispielsweise direkt integriert.
dadurch spart man sich halt das suchen, bzw weiß direkt in welche richtung man muss.

zudem ist es so, dass man in nem neuen gebiet gleich mal 10 quests annimmt.
so man ließt also alle 10 texte durch, weiß bei 8 quests wo es ungefähr sein dürfte. bei 2 hat man keine ahnung, weils unklar ist.

problem nun ist, man läuft rum, macht 1-2 quests, gibt sie ab. dann stellt man fest, dass man noch ne dritte nur paar meter weiter hätte machen können und läuft nochmal (kämpft sich nochmal durch die selben mobs durch).

ne da hab ich lieber ein addon was mir zeigt wo ich hinmuss, damit ich mir sinnlose wege sparen kann, bzw quests quasi doppelt mache.

ausserdem sieht man so genau wer alles aus der gruppe welche quest noch zu machen hat.


questtexte werd ich trotzdem durchlesen, wie auch schon in bc.
questhelper ist einfach nur ne bequemlichkeit und massive zeitersparnis.


----------



## Nepokat (29. September 2008)

Mh wenn ich lese Questtextlesen dauert zu lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also stell dir mal vor du liest den Questtext nicht, überfliegst ihn nur, läufst durchs halbe Gebiet um dann zu merken, omg ich der ist doch woanders. Das ist dann ne Zeitverschwendung. 

Nach vielen relativ tiefen Griffe ins Klo hab ich mir angewöhnt die Questtexte durchzulesen, erspart einem Peinliche Fragen bei Gildenbrüdern und Schwestern und man hat von der Story mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long....


----------



## Philipp23 (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Zu Release von WOW musst man auch ohne diese Addons auskommen. Und es klappte wunderbar. Wenn Mann oder Frau etwas Hirn hat. Dann schafft man es locker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quardor´ (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?




Ich unterstütze ja eingentlich kein flame aber da muss ich dir voll und ganz zu stimmen!

OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (29. September 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja ich möchte auf addons wie questhelper nichtmehr verzichten. bei aoc ist sowas beispielsweise direkt integriert.
> dadurch spart man sich halt das suchen, bzw weiß direkt in welche richtung man muss.



AoC stelle ich mir echt spannend vor!

Ein bisschen Gedächtnisleitung kann man ja wohl erwarten?! Sonst könnte man gleich nen Levelbot laufen lassen, der ne automatisch optimierte Route geht. Da liegt dann auch der Unterschied zwischen nachdenklichen, recht zügigen Levelern und denen, die immer auf Addons angewiesen sind/waren.

Also wenn man nicht alle 5 Minuten ausloggt, sollte man sich ja wohl 5 bis 6 Questziele merken können?! 

Alternativ kann man sich auch den Questtext durchlesen und auf der Karte mittels Atlas(?) o. Ä. Notizen auf der Map machen.


----------



## Joerga (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^




Faulheit!

Wieso spielst DU überhaupt World of Warcraft?

Vielleicht solltest du mal lieber wieder mit Ego Shooter anfangen. 
Bei dem Zocks brauchst auch nicht Dein Hirn anstrengen --was anscheinend dem Intellekt eines Milchbrötchen entspricht.
So was brühtes, stinkend faules, wie Deiner einer, sollte man WoW wegnehmen.
Für Dich gibts nur WoE (World of Epic) oder WoN World of Noobs.

Ist mal wieder herrlich solche Leute anzutreffen die die Mühe nicht schätzen zu wissen und nur auf Haben & Ego aus sind.
Armutszeugnis: Note 1+

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Roktarius (29. September 2008)

Ach Q-Texte lesen ist doch schön^^ Die Qs in Wow sind eigentlich so leicht, dass man sie auch alleine schaffen sollte.


----------



## Peter@buffed (29. September 2008)

loool @ Cooko also wirklich oO kannst doch wohl diese paar lvl´l lvl´n ohne mobmap questhelper oder sonstwas in 1-2 wochen kommt dann eh wieder was raus ^^ sooooo schwer is das doch gar net ein bischen 1-2 min zu lesen oder ? da erfährste vlt bei manch einer quest die geschichte ^^


----------



## Foxwolf (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?


 Warum nicht ?
ich wart einfach solang bis genug kommentare unter den quest auf buffed stehen


----------



## Sessa (29. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> alter wenn ich deinen text anschaue muss ich sagen wo kommen wir noch alle hin.
> 
> wir freuen uns das ein addon rauskommt und dann kommt so eine schei* frage wegen questhelper und co.
> 
> ...



/sign xD

so far

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

Ich sehe schon  förmlich die "/1 Lf skilled Spieler für's Questtext erklären!! /w me" - Hilferufe vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmels (29. September 2008)

der gehört woll zu denn die sich ein neues spiel kaufen und gleich die lösung daneben haben weil die es sonnst nicht gebacken bekomm da kann man nur sagen lass es am besten gleich sein hatte addons erst mit 70 trauf und es ging alles ohne probs


----------



## Aèsia (29. September 2008)

ich finde es ist ein Armutszeugnis, wenn man nurnoch mit Questhelper etc leveln kann... als BC losging hat doch auch keiner sowas gebraucht, geschweige denn als Wow überhaupt gestartet ist


----------



## florian_r (29. September 2008)

was hältst du davon mal nen char ohne mopmap auf 70 bzw 80 zu leveln?

ich weiss noch wie mich mein rl kumpel mich dauernd zugeflamet hat als bc raus kam, weil ich ihm nicht sagen wollte wo er die quest machen kann, schlussendlich hat er sie alle doch geschafft, nur mit questlog lesen

ich kenne fast alle quests auswendig und freue mich mit wotlk endlich mal wieder neue quests zu machen. aber naja, die macht man einmal und kennt sie wieder alle auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (29. September 2008)

Armnation... dann muss der verwöhnte Durschnittsdeutsche wohl doch wieder lesen lernen.
Aber zum Glück hast du noch deinen Hausaffen der die Schmutzarbeit für dich macht.


----------



## Sensitive (29. September 2008)

ich bin der meinung das man auch so ohne irgendwelche helferlein lvln kann, außerdem sind die quest texte meiner meinung nach nicht schwer zu verstehen und immer nochma zusammengefasst^^


----------



## Lothron-Other (29. September 2008)

Billizard hat die Questtexte net auslangeweile dazugeschriben, was wird dann nur aus den Spielen.


----------



## Shurkien (29. September 2008)

Was meinste wie ich mich auf dem BetaServer teilweise gequält habe bis 80 zu leveln ohne solche Addons? :>

Für Horde gibts bereits eins aber nicht für Allianz hf&gl sag ich nur^^
Angeblich soll im nächsten Addon ja soeine Funktion automatisch interiert sein, weil sich 90% der Player sowas qwünschen ^^


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Echt erbärmlich... zu blö, selber nen mob/ ne kiste/ nen ort zu finden... 
wozu spielst du wow? go cs, da musste nicht so anstrengende sachen wie lesen können...


----------



## riggedi (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon  förmlich die "/1 Lf skilled Spieler für's Questtext erklären!! /w me" - Hilferufe vor mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möönsch, dazu gibt´s doch den Schriftgelehrten, Xely...

Riggedi


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2008)

Wieso bleibt so ein Thread eigentlich so lange geöffnet? Wieso spielen solche Leute wie der TE eigentlich überhaupt noch WoW? Wieso spielen sie überhaupt noch Computer und schauen nicht einfach einen Film?

Eigentlich sollte man in WoW zwischendurch mal AddOn freie Tage einrichten. An diesen sollte die Verwendung von AddOns einfach mal von Blizz' Seite aus unterbunden werden. Was passiert dann? Dann sieht man wahrscheinlich tausende von Spielern in den Hauptstädten schreiend im Kreis laufen, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wie man das reine WoW überhaupt noch spielt.

Ich hoffe - gerade bei den Quests - Blizz setzt nicht wirklich diese User-Wünsche um, wie manche es hier öfters mal fordern. Es wird ja wohl nicht so schwierig sein einen Questtext zu lesen, zu verstehen und sich zu merken wer und wo der Questgeber ist (mein Gott, das weiss ich oft noch Wochen später, wenn ich mal nicht zum Zocken gekommen bin). Des Weiteren gehe ich mal davon aus, dass eigentlich jeder normale Mensch mit solchen einfach gestrickten Karten wie in WoW umgehen kann. Und die Himmelsrichtungen kannte ich schon in der Grundschule... also bitte. Und wenn in der Quest steht, dass ich den gesuchten Gegenstand im Nordosten suchen muss, dann lauf ich auch natürlich auch in diese Richtung und nicht nach Süden. Ich brauch da keinen Pfeil, der mir millimetergenau auf das deutet was ich suche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (29. September 2008)

Zur Not kannst ja noch stupide grinden... Am besten weiterhin Deine bisherigen täglichen Quest erledigen nachSchema F, so bekommst Dein Gold, etwas Ep und lässt die Blutelfen auf der Insel nicht alleine... Solang, bis Mobmap, Questhelper usw. aktualisiert sind. 

Netter Nebeneffekt, viele Spieler werden Dir dankbar sein! *sie können den /1 eingeblendet lassen und werden nicht von vielen unötigen Fragen belästigt... 

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte...

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## ak47fatih (29. September 2008)

die Questtexte zu lesen ist einfach gesagt als getan.

die texte sind mal voll daneben net alle aber manche kannst du lesen bist der arzt kommt und du weist net was du machen musst.

und da könnt ihr mir sagen was ihr wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ist kein rennespiel fahr von A nach B wo das genau angesagt wird gehe nach Norden und kille X mob und irrendwann findes du den Qgeber schon tolle sache.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2008)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> [...] die texte sind mal voll daneben net alle aber manche kannst du lesen bist der ärtz kommt und du weist net was du machen musst.[...]


Sorry, ich will es mir wirklich verkneifen nun ein Urteil über den IQ eines Spielers zu machen, der die Questtexte nicht versteht... aber das ist richtig schwer bei Deiner Aussage. Die ist doch wohl nicht Ernst gemeint, oder?

Ich könnte diese Aussage ja noch akzeptieren, wenn die Questtexte in Orcisch da stehen würden und man jedes Mal erst im Wörterbuch (Deutsch->Orcisch / Orcisch->Deutsch) nachschlagen müsste. Aber so? Also bitte...


----------



## Jeffy (29. September 2008)

man das is doch grad das schöne am addon, endlich ma ohne diese verschmockten addons und ohne alles schon vorher zu wissen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (29. September 2008)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> die texte sind mal voll daneben net alle aber manche kannst du lesen bist der arzt kommt und du weist net was du machen musst.


Hast Du ein oder zwei Beispiele parat?

Riggedi


----------



## Müllermilch (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^




ouh backe,wtf,questtexte lesen müssen wir da wieder? 0.0 

ohne scheiss was alles im forum unterwegs is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



lol? Ich mein wir haben am Anfang vor 3 Jahren auch noch ohne "stupide Addons" gelvlt, die sind hilfreicher Zusatz aber mal im Ernst? Wenn man es nicht ohne Addons hinkriegt, ich fand das immer gut das man Quests zuerst mal bisschen suchen muss.

WoW ist ja so schon sehr einfach, da wollen wir nicht noch einmarktiere Zonen wie bei AoC oder WAR, natürlich ist sowas hilfreich aber ein bisschen Herausforderung sollte in einer Quest schon noch sein.


----------



## Core.Wartex (29. September 2008)

B1ubb ist wieder ganz vorn mit dabei.
Er hat allerdings Recht, wie so oft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach die Q-Texte lesen.
Und den Thread löschen


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

mal ab davon dass der TE wohl eh nur ein dummer *Troll* ist:

wenn man so manches ließt von Wegen Questexte zulange oder nicht merken können wo das Quest noch mal war
Sagt mal, wie habt ihr es geschaft überhaupt einen Computer zu bedienen?
Lange? Die Questtexte haben vllt. so um die 15 Zeilen, die jeder Grundschüler schaffen sollte
und dann sind die meisten Queste für die man in einem Bestimmten Gebiet unterwegs ist auch an einem Ort zusammengefasst
mal ab davon dass die in dem Dreizeiler nochmal beschrieben werden wo die Stehn

aber naja, durch solch dümmlicher Spielweise kommt dann auch so´n Müll zustande von wegen das WoW keine Story haben würde

speilt eher am besten irgendeinen Asiagrinder, WoW ist zu komplex für euch


----------



## ak47fatih (29. September 2008)

ok ich haben ein bissen übertrieben ,wollte es nur gesagt haben das es welche gibt die net eindeutig sind


und beispiele habe ich keine das waren aber die Q vor BC.

die im bc sind schon ok wenn man die genau liest.


----------



## Drakonis (29. September 2008)

omg, wie sind hier denn einige drauf? echt arm und total daneben.

ja sorry, ich ahb auch 3 70er hoch gespielt und noch paar twinks im unteren bereich. bei den twinks mach ich die quest meist aus der erinnerung raus. ohne addon, ohne buffed usw. ja ich weis noch bei den meisten quest, wo was zu machen ist.

und wenn ich es nicht weis oder erahnen kann, wo die quest wie zu machen ist, schau ich bei buffed nach. alles andere ist zeitverschwendung. und ich habe keine lust, mir die questtexte durchzulesen. mir ist die story scheiß egal, mir gehts nur um die xp, ruf, gold und items und das ich dafür nicht stupide grinden muss, sondern noch ne geringfügige abwechslung beim questen hab.

@flamer: leute flamen, weil se keine questtexte lesen, omg, ihr flamte sicher auch leute die keine bedienungsanleitungen für ne taschenlampe oder nen feuerzeug lesen wa?


PS: bei manchen mag vielleicht der weg zur 80 das ziel sein, bei mir fängt der spass erst mit 80 an. d.h. ich möchte innerhalb von 2 wochen 80 sein. am besten nach einer woche.


----------



## resusseleman (29. September 2008)

Ich versteh nicht, warum viele das Leveln als Last sehen.
Neue, unbekannte Quests sind doch gerade eine Abwechslung zu dem 70er Alltag.
Und so lang und schwer zu verstehen sind die Questtexte ja nun auch nicht.

Es ist schon komisch. Erst meckern die Spieler rum, dass sich auf Level 70 jeden Tag das selbe machen (Langeweile),
dann kommt was Neues und die Ersten schreien wieder: "Bääh, kein Bock zu Leveln und die Questsziele auch noch selber suchen!".

Und nach einem Monat geht der ganze 70er- (bzw. dann 80er-) Spaß wieder von vorne los, weil alle durch Hilfsmittel schneller am Ende sind.

So nebenbei: Spiel seit ner Weile in der Beta und habe bis jetzt eigentlich keine großen Probleme mit den Quests gehabt.


----------



## neo1986 (29. September 2008)

Willst du am ersten Tag gleich auf 80 hochleveln? 
Ich finde das hier bischen mimimi


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?



oooohohoho^^ der blamiert sich ja immer mehr der macker....

@ TE:

Glaub mir, zum twinken in der classic und bc welt sind die addons ganz gut... aber wenns darum geht Nordend usw selbst zu erkunden und die neuen Quest eigenständig zu lösen dann lass die finger davon sofern sie rechtzeitig raus kommen, was ich hoffend bezweifel..

MfG


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

wo ist das problem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

questlog lesen und dann wirds schon


Btw ich liebe eure anti B1ubb post vorallem wen jemand sagt 90% seiner beiträge seien spamm als hätte einer von euch all seine beiträge gelesen aber pls macht weiter steigt die stimmung hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (29. September 2008)

Der untere Absatz is eigentlich das einzige was man lesen muss. da wird dann immer beschrieben wo das gesucht objekt sich aufhält... zwar nur ungefähr aber es reicht.Wie z.B. Suche bla bla bla nördlich von XRoads.


----------



## Næxt (29. September 2008)

einfach nur O.M.G

das kann doch nich dein ernst sein

sowas sag ich zwar nicht gern aber........NOOB

man kann das auch alles ohne mobmap etc.

ich habs auch geschafft xD


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (29. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo ist das problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja sorry^^ aber ich liebe sowas... kommt wahrscheinlich deprimiert von der schule oder was der macht und denkt er kann die leute hier ankacken sie sollten richtig schreiben... achtet mal bitte auf seine rechtschreibung.. gut ich schreib auch alles klein aber bei mir stehen die wörter komplett und in richtiger reihenfolge... was sogar die leute hinbekommen die er zu kritisieren versucht...  das gibt mir ebenfalls auch immer gute laune wenn ich nen stressigen tag gehabt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (29. September 2008)

> Willst du am ersten Tag gleich auf 80 hochleveln?
> Ich finde das hier bischen mimimi



es soll leute geben, die haben das in bc geschafft. davon abgesehen, nein, das ist mir zu stressig. aber 0,5-1lvl pro werktag und 2-3 lvl an sa und so sollten drinn sein.

ich weis ja nicht was manche so für erfahrungen in bc gemacht haben, aber bestimmte sachen haben nur am anfang nen gewissen wert. z.b. rüstungen, wo die rezepte rufanforderungen haben.

buffed war bei bc mit dabei und wird bei wotlk sicher auch mit der datenbank vorn dabei sein. die datenbanken sind ein grundgerüst der einnahmequelle von buffed, die werden sie sicher weiter pflegen.


----------



## Hacky (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Lesen hilft ungemein - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Aber Du solltest erstmal Deutsch lernen, dann kannst Du auch lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

naja B1ubb hat mich verstanden was ich mit meiner aussage meinte.... 

es geht net drum das ich es lustig finde das ihr ihn flamed, sondern finde die personen "lustig" die das versuchen

naja was sol

schönen tag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja drakonis absoluter schwachsin der erste der 70 war hat es 2 oder 3 tage nach veröffentlichung gepackt


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> @flamer: leute flamen, weil se keine questtexte lesen, omg, ihr flamte sicher auch leute die keine bedienungsanleitungen für ne taschenlampe oder nen feuerzeug lesen wa?
> 
> 
> PS: bei manchen mag vielleicht der weg zur 80 das ziel sein, bei mir fängt der spass erst mit 80 an. d.h. ich möchte innerhalb von 2 wochen 80 sein. am besten nach einer woche.



Junge
dann Spiel halt kein RPG wenn´s dir das Konzept nicht gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geh lieber wieder ein generisches Hack&Slay spielen


----------



## Malakas (29. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> ... Muss einem alles in den Hintern geschoben werden?-.-



Ich bitte darum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2008)

warum spielt man rollenspiele, wenn einen die story nicht interressiert? rollenspiele leben von der story


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

Ich level sowieso ohne jegliche Addons, da schaffst du das sicher auch.


----------



## ZibbelZ (29. September 2008)

Moin,moin

Das Quest lesen ist ja nun wirklich nicht so schwer.

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe gab es noch keine Addon´s oder nur sehr wenige.
Da musste man Ragnaros und seine Gang ganz ohne Addon´s legen, aber das wäre bei den meisten Spielern nicht mehr möglich und auch zu viel verlangt scheint mir.
Wenn schon nach Addon´s gefragt werden die einem zeigen wo die Questziele sind!

Einfach nur Arm! -.-

Mfg Zibb


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Wer A sagt, Muss auch B sagen. Wenn du schon willst dass andere dir sagen wie man die Quests macht, dann kannst doch gleich nen anderen engagieren dich zu leveln. Das wäre doch noch einfacher und würde noch besser zu deinem Gaming Stil passen.


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?




dito 

Allso ich kann verstehen wenn man ab denn 2. char nicht mehr die questtexte liest aber beim ersten list man doch alles man will doch auch wissen wisso man macht was man macht ( die geschichte kennen)


----------



## szene333 (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^




unglaublich


----------



## Shynestra (29. September 2008)

Ist das echt ne ernst gemeinte Frage? Und Deine Befürchtungen sind auch echt?...

Da frag ich mich, was ihr so gemacht habt, als WoW noch ganz neu war und es noch keine Addons gab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wusste die ersten lvl nichtmal, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt...
und ich habe es überlebt...sowas...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1031602' date='29.09.2008, 15:01']
> Wer A sagt, Muss auch B sagen. Wenn du schon willst dass andere dir sagen wie man die Quests macht, dann kannst doch gleich nen anderen engagieren dich zu leveln. Das wäre doch noch einfacher und würde noch besser zu deinem Gaming Stil passen.




vielleicht direkt nen acc bei ebay kaufen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt Mitte Level 72 in der Beta und habe somit locker schon 100 Quests gemacht.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Blizz bei dem meisten Quests dem Prinzip huldigt, dass alles in grober Nähe des Questgebers ist.
Wenn man das im Hinterkopf behält, kommt man auch mit schlechten Questtexten zurecht.

Bei den Questtexten gib es leider keinen roten Faden.
Von  Beschreibungen (übertrieben ausgedrückt): "Suche XXX irgend wo in Nordend", bis "suche XXX der 152m weit genau östlich von hier neben dem großen Baum der an einem kleinen Teich steht" ist alles dabei.

Aber wie gesagt, das meiste is grob in der Nähe des Questgebers, bis jetzt jedenfalls.

Die Questgeber, bzw. Questgebergruppen, stehen aber auch gerne mal ausserhalb von Städten mitten in der Pampa, was das Wiederfinden des Questgebers manchmal problematischer macht, als das finden des Questzieles, vor allem wenn man die Quests nicht Gruppe für Gruppe abarbeitet.

(Ach ja btw, die Dropquests, die es bis jetzt gab waren alle human!)


----------



## Boddakiller (29. September 2008)

Ich sehs schonwieder kommen. in beiden Stargebieten wird der Allgemein Channel überfüllt mit Fragen nahc NPSs und Quests sein, und die Leute werden wieder ihre Makros spammen... " Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ", " Questlog lesen ftw" oder " Buffed unso !?" 

und JA Buffed wird helfen, denn der Großteil der Quests ist jetzt schon in der Lich King Datenbank, was glaubst du warum es Betas gibt? Hauptsächlich zum testen, klar, aber auch damit die Leute die Addons aktualisieren können und die Datenbanken usw. logishc oder?


----------



## Juudra (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



lol des is mal wieder so typisch warum sollte man die quest texte lesen könnte man ja was von der Warcraft story kennen lernen.Ne lieber auf 80 mit irgendwelchen blöden add-ons kommen statt mal auszuprobieren wie das ist wenn man mal nicht nem digital pfeil folgt sondern mal sein menschliches Gehirn nutzt um zu lesen wir haben mob namens xy nordwestlich von hier gesehen.

btw:ich hab meine ally Jägerin ohne add-ons wie mob map etc. auf 70 gespielt wie viele andere auch probier das mal dann kannste auch mal sagen ich hab was geschafft.


----------



## Grimbartor (29. September 2008)

Tzzz, Hab bis Level 63 ohne buffed und co. gequestet.
Und mein AddonInterface kam auch erst mit 70.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed ist zwar Schön und Gut, aber ohne Hilfe zu Questen ist immer noch (das) Beste/Skill. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG
Grimmy


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (29. September 2008)

Da ich einen DK schon mit 78 gezockt habe ,kann ich nur eines sagen: Genießt das Leveln ohne Tools. Blizz hat sich ein paar wirklich schöne Quests einfallen lassen. Das lesen lohnt sich. Und grade da manche Quests eine wirklich Story haben bzw zu selbiger Beitragen. Sonst versteht Ihr nachher die Zwischensequenzen gar nicht. 

Bei den Twinks werde ich dann später auch wieder auf Tools zurückgreifen, da man so halt schneller die Questcluster sieht, aber beim ersten Mal werde ich das Leveln pur genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long 
Ruffy

btw @TE: Ich weiß nicht was sich Leute denken in so einer miesen Rechtschreibung hier Fragen zu stellen, aber wenn Du so liest wie Du schreibst, dann warte mit dem Leveln bis es Addons gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> [...] mir gehts nur um die xp, ruf, gold und items und das ich dafür nicht stupide grinden muss, sondern noch ne geringfügige abwechslung beim questen hab.
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS: bei manchen mag vielleicht der weg zur 80 das ziel sein, bei mir fängt der spass erst mit 80 an. d.h. ich möchte innerhalb von 2 wochen 80 sein. am besten nach einer woche.


Es tut mir leid, aber dann kann ich nur sagen, dass Du das falsche Spiel spielst. Du bräuchstest ein Spiel, bei dem man sich gleich einen High-End-Char herstellen kann.
Des Weiteren ergibt es für mich keinen Sinn wenn Du willst, dass das Lösen von Quests so einfach wie möglich gestaltet werden soll, aber nicht stupide grinden willst, weil das nicht abwechslungsreich genug ist. Hä? Na wenn die Quests im Endeffekt auch nur noch darin bestehen, dass man den Quest Text nichtmehr lesen muss, nur noch schnell annehmen und einem Pfeil folgen und am besten gleich noch nach Beendigung zum Questgeber zurück teleportiert werden... pfft... da kannst Du gleich stupide grinden gehen. Abwechslung hast Du dann ja wohl kaum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klime (29. September 2008)

da werden so einige ordentlich auf ihre Nase fallen...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durbem (29. September 2008)

Das ist genauso toll, wie als ob du fragst, wie du eine Arbeit schrieben sollst, ohne Spickzettel...


----------



## Morphes (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Haha mein Beileid! Gerade das ist es doch was die Erweiterungen ausmacht. Neue unerforschte Gebiete, Instanzen, Gegner, Quests und und und...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kanns eigendlich kaum noch erwarten ins dunkle zu tappen!

PS: Was die Questtexte betrifft. Ich bin mittlerweile wesentlich schneller anhand der Questtexte mein Ziel zu finden als mit buffed etc.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Durbem schrieb:


> Das ist genauso toll, wie als ob du fragst, wie du eine Arbeit schrieben sollst, ohne Spickzettel...



hehe was soll das denn heißen, sowas geht ?????


----------



## Drakonis (29. September 2008)

> Junge
> dann Spiel halt kein RPG wenn´s dir das Konzept nicht gefällt angry.gif
> geh lieber wieder ein generisches Hack&Slay spielen



Mädchen
schreib anderen leuten nicht vor, was sie wie zu spielen haben. manche spielen wow vielleicht wie nen h&s oder nen grinder



> Es tut mir leid, aber dann kann ich nur sagen, dass Du das falsche Spiel spielst. Du bräuchstest ein Spiel, bei dem man sich gleich einen High-End-Char herstellen kann.
> Des Weiteren ergibt es für mich keinen Sinn wenn Du willst, dass das Lösen von Quests so einfach wie möglich gestaltet werden soll, aber nicht stupide grinden willst, weil das nicht abwechslungsreich genug ist. Hä? Na wenn die Quests im Endeffekt auch nur noch darin bestehen, dass man den Quest Text nichtmehr lesen muss, nur noch schnell annehmen und einem Pfeil folgen und am besten gleich noch nach Beendigung zum Questgeber zurück teleportiert werden... pfft... da kannst Du gleich stupide grinden gehen. Abwechslung hast Du dann ja wohl kaum



ehrlich? hmm www.ibay24.com, die erstellen dir in wow nen char, sogar mit startkapital und mount, wahnsinn.

zum grinden und questen, es ist der kleine unterschied, grinden -> ein gebiet und eine mobsorte. questen -> abwechselnde gebiete und mobsorten. die kleine abwechslung die es nicht langweilig werden läßt.


----------



## Kalfani (29. September 2008)

Und zur Not hilft auch noch immer das gute alte /1 Wo finde ich Mobb XY? Wodrauf man 2 nette Antworten erhält und 3495 (nachzuvollziehende) Antworten die lustige Sachen enthalten wie: Schreib dich nicht ab, lern...., Lesen bildet....., schau mal in den Questtext du Spack etc. ...


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Mädchen
> schreib anderen leuten nicht vor, was sie wie zu spielen haben. manche spielen wow vielleicht wie nen h&s oder nen grinder



nur mal so kleiner Diwwelesschisser
du jammers gerade dass du bei Fifa 08 Fussball spielen musst obwohl doch lieber Autorennen fahren würdest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau das ist es! wenn man sich nicht für die Grundlegenden Dinge wie Story, Queste und Leven interesiert ist man Falsch in einem RPG das genau aus diesen Dingen besteht
also jammer nicht über das Konzept wenn´s das Falsche Spiel ist das man spielt


----------



## Gameropa (29. September 2008)

An TE : Sorry (Entschuldige), aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Bist Du nicht mehr in der Lage das Spiel ohne Addons zu spielen? Danach hört sich mir Dein mimimi nämlich stark an! Hier könnte man wirklich mal sagen:  L2P.   Ansonsten mach ruhig so weiter und treff bloß keine eigene Entscheidung.

mfg 

der Opa


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?



er hat zumidnest DIE questtexte geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. September 2008)

Wer ohne Questhilfen und ähnliches nicht leveln kann, der sollte mMn noch einmal die Grundschule besuchen. Leveln in WoW ist so leicht, das schaffen sogar kleine Kinder und die Quests beinhalten für jeden, der in der ersten Klassen beim Thema "Lesen" aufgepasst hat, genug Tipps. Wer bei "Geht nach Südosten zu der Ruine, tötet dort 10 Ghoule und holt 5 Sargblumen." immer noch nicht weiß, was er wo tun muss, ist - das muss man ganz ehrlich sagen - geistig zurückgeblieben. Einfacher wäre nur ein System für Dumme Marke WAR, wo man noch das Gebiet der Quest markert bekommt.


----------



## Soupcasper (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Buffed hat die Quest-Lösungen ehh schon, bevor das Spiel raus ist. xD


----------



## Drakonis (29. September 2008)

> nur mal so kleiner Diwwelesschisser
> du jammers gerade dass du bei Fifa 08 Fussball spielen musst obwohl doch lieber Autorennen fahren würdest angry.gif
> genau das ist es! wenn man sich nicht für die Grundlegenden Dinge wie Story, Queste und Leven interesiert ist man Falsch in einem RPG das genau aus diesen Dingen besteht
> also jammer nicht über das Konzept wenn´s das Falsche Spiel ist das man spielt



oh, gehen einen die argumente aus und werden wir beleidigend, wie armseelig.

sagmal du heini, spielst du das selbe wow wie ich? hmm, mal überlegen, ich habe meinen char auf 70 gespielt. das hat hmm 2 monate gedauert. den rest des jahres habe ich mit equip farmen udn raiden verbracht. hmm.
du bist wahrscheinlich der ewige twinker mit 20 twinks oder?

die grundlegenden spielaspekte von wow sind equipfarmen, ruffarmen, raiden und das seit jahren. die storyline versucht das vielleicht ein bischen einzupacken, aber ähm, lvln ist bei wow nur ne zeitüberbrückung.

aja RPG. RaidPlayingGame? <--- Ironie


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> [...] zum grinden und questen, es ist der kleine unterschied, grinden -> ein gebiet und eine mobsorte. questen -> abwechselnde gebiete und mobsorten. die kleine abwechslung die es nicht langweilig werden läßt.


Boahahahaha... mich zereissts gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAS ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich piss mich gleich ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim grinden schreibt Dir doch keiner eine Mobsorte vor. Kill doch einfach alles, was Dir vor die Nase kommt... und das sogar in jedem Gebiet in dem Du möchtest. DAFÜR brauchst Du sicher keine Quests... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (29. September 2008)

kann ich mal was zwischendurch fragen? ist schon bekannt wann die erfahrung auf der scherbenwelt (waren es +30%?) raufgesetzt wird? mit dem neuen content-patch oder erst mit erscheinen von WotLK?


----------



## wowaddict (29. September 2008)

Lach.. kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern wo man noch Chars komplett ohne Addons wie zb. Questhelper gemacht hat:
Questtext durchgelesen und bei jedem twink wußte man dann ja schon was Sache ist..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. September 2008)

Kauf dir WotLK bei Media-Markt da bekommst du ein Lösungsbuch für Nordend gratis dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur sagen errinert euch an früher (vielle wird es nicht geben) da gab es nichtmal zusammenhängende Bg oder zusammenhängende Flugpunkte und Addons auch noch nicht !! Ui wahnsin was?Da musste man alles lesen und sogar fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (29. September 2008)

Hanon schrieb:


> Kauf dir WotLK bei Media-Markt da bekommst du ein Lösungsbuch für Nordend gratis dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na ob das mal wirklich Gratis ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^


OMG... du spielst ein ROLLENSPIEL! das ist dir bewust oder?

die Q Texte sind oft sehr interessant! in WotLK gibts viel mehr STorry als in BC!

wenn du Q lesen + Q verstehen für zu aufwendig hälst... dan tu der Allgemeinheit einen gefallen und hör auf mit WoW!

PS: hab Beta und oh Wunder ich hab trotzdem geschafft die Q Mobs zu finden O_o ... Kompaslesen FTW!


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2008)

täusch ich mich oder hats in der Beta nichtmal den "Addons"-Button im Charscreen? Oder werden die wo anders verwaltet? Muss mir das mal heute Abend anschauen...Jedenfalls kann man ALLE (!) Quests lösen, ohne irgendwelche Hilfen zu lesen. An sonsten spielst du ja quasi nur nach, was dir ein anderer vorgibt und machst selbst garnichts.


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (29. September 2008)

Du wirst es schon überleben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (29. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> na ob das mal wirklich Gratis ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oder vill doch 30-40 Euro kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> na ob das mal wirklich Gratis ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja sonst würden manche Leute ja gar nichts schaffen wie dieser Thred beweist xD
Aber ich rate dazu mit einem Freund mitzufahren damit derjenige der den Thred eröffnet hat auch hinfindet^^


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (29. September 2008)

gibt ja auch beta spieler die denk ich mal an der addon programmierung teilnehmen


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



*hust*
ich glaub da war en forentroll so dumm kann man j net sein


----------



## MarZ1 (29. September 2008)

komisch normalerweise wird man "angemeckert" wenn man jmd was "vorschreiben" will...(tips und so)
da heißt dann noob,hdf und so aber nu bei nem addon wo man q annehmen, q mob anklicken>karte gucken>hindackeln mache muss ist natürlich in ordnung...
also wirklich wenn man net so schlüsselworte rauslesen kann wie "nördlich von STadt1" oder so dann ist einem wirklich nicht zu helfen, einfach stumpf dem navigator folgen auch wenn der sagt "jetzt rechts ins haus fahren"
wirklich arm die spieler heutzutage!
am besten noch einfach eine fähigkeiten drück makro benutzen wo man nix mehr machen muss und zuschaun wie man gruul und co legen muss
naja viel spaß beim suchen hoffe das es dauert bis die allgemeinheit weiss wohin!


----------



## Laeknishendr (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Ich hoffe doch mal, daß dieser Beitrag rein ironisch ist und nur einen Rechtschreibflame fördern soll ...


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> blablabla....
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?



Ja ne is klar, und Du sprichst von Deutsch ?


----------



## Seracta (29. September 2008)

Also da muss ich doch schon mal sagen ... Wir haben in der Beta und beim Start von Classic WoW und BC auch immer ohne Mobmap und diverse Datenbanken gelevelt ... und es ging super ... wer questtexte lesen kann is schon mal klar im Vorteil ... 

und etz stell dir mal vor ... es gibt leute die spielen KOMPLETT OHNE Addons ...


----------



## Master of madness (29. September 2008)

wer zu faul zum quest texte lesen ist sollte am besten hellgate london zocken gehn...


----------



## joerg080883 (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.
> Ne das geht nicht, ich würde lieber warten bis die ganzen addons bereit sind.
> 
> das kann doch nicht dein ernst oder ?



/sign

@TE is nicht dein ernst die Frage oder? was macht dir dann an wow spaß? ich finds gut das mal wieder quests kommen die man net kennt und ich werd weder nen addon noch buffed zur hilfe nehmen. ich freu mich einfach drauf mal wieder qs zu machen die man net schon zum xten mal durchgekaut hat und man evt mal das erinnerungsvermögen anstrengen muss wo man was findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist es worauf ich mich schon am meisten freu mit wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (29. September 2008)

was meisnte wie die leute gequestet haben bevor es die ganzen add ons gab? mhmh?
richtig!
ohne diese add ons
die haben in die questziele geguckt und dann sich darüber gedaneken gemacht wo alles ein könnte...


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Cool, diese ewigen selbsternannten WOW - Diktatoren

- man SOLL die Questtexte lesen
- man SOLL sich nicht ziehen lassen
- man SOLL bei Level Innies machen um seinen Char spielen zu können
- man SOLL sich seine Epics hart erarbeiten
- man SOLL den Rechner aus machen und mal wider RL haben
- man SOLL sich die Story von WOW reinziehen
- man SOLL .....

....man SOLL den Götz von Berlichingen (Goethe) frei zitieren: Sag er Ihnen, Sie mögen mich im A.... (ihr wisst schon)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mach was mir passt


----------



## SixNight (29. September 2008)

mach dir ma keine sorgen es werden jezz bestimmt auch ein paar in der beta hängen und die addons vorbereiten und bei buffed wird sicherlich auch das ein oder andere stehen .. und wenn musst halt notfalls mal dein hirn einschalten dir die q durchlesen und daraus entnehmen was du machen musst mensch bringt dich doch nicht um ^^


----------



## Tomminocka (29. September 2008)

Der Habicht....HURTZ.

Könnt ihr noch was anderes, als Leute in der Luft zu zerreissen? Aber sozialer Misserfolg wird oftmals in Foren durch Flames kompensiert.

Arm nenn ich das und ihr nennt euch Community.

Schade Buffed, ihr habt Gutes gewollt...


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^


buffed´s datenbank wird die quests haben^^


----------



## Cheaters (29. September 2008)

Also ich les die Questtexte immer sehr gern und wenn einmal nicht dann Scroll ich einfach runter da ist die Quest kurz zusammengefasst.
Und wenn du in die Beta Datenbank von Buffed.de guckst, wirds du auch schon einige Quest Erklärungen finden... 
Also keine Angst, ich wette das die Datenbank von buffed.de mindestens bis zu 50% voll sein wird, wenn Wotlk raus ist.

MfG


----------



## Torglosch (29. September 2008)

7 Seiten Antworten für nen Trollpost. Nich schlecht


----------



## Bäriderbär (29. September 2008)

alfred


----------



## Larmina (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^


Also da Buffed die Beta mitspielen darf vermute ich, dass die Quests großteils eingetragen sind. Und ansonsten: Lesen lernen soll helfen die Questmobs usw zu finden... in 99% der Fälle kommt man durch das Lesen des Questtextes auf die Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. September 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> 7 Seiten Antworten für nen Trollpost. Nich schlecht


echt wahr
mein gott lies quest text story buah aaahhh kotz
postcounter +1


----------



## Suepermann (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



made my day


----------



## Traklar (29. September 2008)

Ich finde doch, das gerade das suchen nach Questgebern und Questzielen einen großen Faktor bei WoW ausmacht, wieso muss man dann sofort Mobmap haben. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es noch auf Version 3.0.xxxx geupdatet, bevor das Addon raus kommt. Musst halt hin und wieder online schauen. Es gibt jetzt in der Beta bereits einige Addons, welche mit Wrath funktionieren.



P.S.: Du hast 150%ig Todesneed auf Duden!


----------



## Dysan (29. September 2008)

ich hab nichts gelesen, ausser den ersten post...

HILFE !?


----------



## Larmina (29. September 2008)

Dysan schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gelesen, ausser den ersten post...
> 
> HILFE !?


Ja ich glaub der TE braucht professionelle Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (29. September 2008)

Ich glaube das das mit Mobmap relativ schnell geht!

1. Kennt man die Quests schon aus der Beta
2. Wenn viele das Addon benutzen und dann auch auch die Daten uploaden ist das wieder fix auf dem neusten Stand
3. Der Auto von dem Addon sicherlich alles daran setzt das es auch gleich aktualisiert wird und weiter genutzt werden kann!

wird vll nur paar Tage dauern!
Das Spiel wird ja nicht neu geschrieben , ist genauso wie ein Content Patch , bei dem sich die Addon auch wieder anpassen müssen!


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. September 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> echt arm...



Genau wie dein Beitrag...


BT:
Aber es werden soviele Spieelr in den Q Gebieten rumlaufen das man getroßt wenn man was nicht findet fragen kann


----------



## Gattay (29. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also , ich mach mir schon sorgen wegen wotlk , das cih es ncioht schaffe ordentlcih zu leveln , weil questhelper , mobmap und co evtl beim erscheinungstermin noch nicht die neuen questss beinhalten.........weiss jmd , ob wenigstens buffed einem dann im notstand helfen kann , und einige npc namen parat hat , oder ob ich mir dann wirkllich wieder angewöhnen muss , die questtexte zu lesen ^^



Autsch, da tut ja erst das Lesen weh und dann der Sinn des Threats. Du weisst schon, dass der Sinn einen Rollenspiels darin liegt, dass man mal suchen und laufen muss und nicht darin ein Addon anzuklicken, dass Dir den Weg zeigt?


----------



## Gattay (29. September 2008)

Shataar schrieb:


> das is doch schwachsinn man kann auch ohne addons, buffed etc. "ordentlich" lvln was hast du denn gemacht bevor es die addons gab =O




Als er den Account bei Ebay gekauft hat gab´s Mobmap schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmels (29. September 2008)

lol


----------



## Edelstoff (29. September 2008)

Ooh nein ... wie soll ich leveln? Mir würd auf anhieb ein spiel einfallen bei dem man ohne Hilfe von Level zu Level (wenns net zu schnell wird mit der Zeit) kommt:

TETRIS


----------



## Polysic (29. September 2008)

Finds schon irgendwie traurig.. die leute machen quest für quest, schaun nur wen sie töten müssen oder was sie sammeln müssen. wieso sie das tun, wissen und lesen nurnoch die wenigsten. Hinter jeden Quest steckt eine Geschichte und fast jede einzelne Quest ist es wert sie durchzulesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der weg ist das ziel, sagt man doch so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeadCrab (29. September 2008)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Genau wie dein Beitrag...
> 
> 
> BT:
> Aber es werden soviele Spieelr in den Q Gebieten rumlaufen das man getroßt wenn man was nicht findet fragen kann


und wie deiner


----------



## x.Ne0n (29. September 2008)

man merkt, dass du ein Neueinsteiger bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz einfach, Quest lesen, Quest verstehen, Quest erledigen.

Und sich auf die schöne AHAAA-Effekte freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. September 2008)

wow das ist echt heftig also an deiner stelle würde ich denn ACC bei Ebay wieder verkaufen und auf hello kitty online warten ^^

mfg Airace


----------



## Miný (29. September 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (29. September 2008)

was sind Questhelper und mobmap??


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott, du könntest ja dein DEUTSCH fordern.



haha pwnt


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2008)

immer diese neuzeit spieler.. "ohne addons startet ja nich mal mein game spieler" kann echt nich mehr sein...leute gibts das nicht normal..also ich bin ja für questtext lesen...hab mal gehört das soll weiter helfen..kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koerny (29. September 2008)

Hey warum löschst du nicht einfach deinen Account? 
Dann musst du dir gar keine Mühe machen, nichtmal um an die Epics zu kommen, weil es ja nicht nach 2 Wochen schon "Farm Runs" geben wird.
Denke das wär die einfachste Lösung, wenn du schon auf der Suche nach einfachen Wegen bist.


----------



## The Future (29. September 2008)

Omg wenn du zu Blöd bist sogar WoW mit den Questtexten nicht zu kapieren haste wenig in WoW verloren ich finde man müsste mal nen WoW Führerschein einführen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. September 2008)

ihr müsst die leute, die qh und mobmap einsetzen doch net so sinnlos runter machen.
nur weil ihr so überpros seid, die noch nie auf buffed gucken mussten und jede quest auf anhieb geschafft haben.

es geht einfach darum, das man mit questhelper nicht mehrmals laufen muss, weil man übersehen hat, dass die eine quest ja ganz in der nähe der vorherigen war.
zudem verraten einem die questtexte auch nicht alles. 

questhelper ist einfach nur eine bequemlichkeit. man spart sich eben die sucherei und sieht auf einen blick, wo man alles hinmuss.


klar man könnte auch jeden text erstmal dreimal durchlesen, dann weiß man ungefähr wo man hinmuss. meist steht aber auch nur "gehe nach westen".

ich lese die texte zwar auch, aber nur um zu wissen, worum es geht. ans ziel kommen will ich aber ohne umwege und ohne ewig suchen zu müssen.


----------



## Rolliphon (29. September 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> was sind Questhelper und mobmap??


Addons, welche es dir erlichtern zu questen...
z.B. einen Pfeil auf der karte anzeigen, wo du irgendwas sammeln musst oder so..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (29. September 2008)

Oh man, lern lesen dann klappt das. ;(
Die Quests sind sehr verständlich formuliert und dadurch kann man alle ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel lösen.


----------



## Koerny (29. September 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ihr müsst die leute, die qh und mobmap einsetzen doch net so sinnlos runter machen.
> nur weil ihr so überpros seid, die noch nie auf buffed gucken mussten und jede quest auf anhieb geschafft haben.
> 
> es geht einfach darum, das man mit questhelper nicht mehrmals laufen muss, weil man übersehen hat, dass die eine quest ja ganz in der nähe der vorherigen war.
> ...



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass er Quest Helper, Mobmap o.ä. nutzt,
sondern vielmehr darum, dass er sich hier verzweifelt darstellt, weil er nicht zu wissen scheint, was er ohne diese Addons tun soll.
Einfach nur die Art und Weise wie er sich gibt und dass er scheinbar aufgeschmissen ist, wenn die Addons nicht gleich auf dem neusten Stand sind.


----------



## Nàrdinel (29. September 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ihr müsst die leute, die qh und mobmap einsetzen doch net so sinnlos runter machen.
> nur weil ihr so überpros seid, die noch nie auf buffed gucken mussten und jede quest auf anhieb geschafft haben.
> 
> es geht einfach darum, das man mit questhelper nicht mehrmals laufen muss, weil man übersehen hat, dass die eine quest ja ganz in der nähe der vorherigen war.
> ...




ÄÄÄh du und der TE könnten einen Club aufmachen.....

Was hat das mit Überpro zu tun wenn man sich mit dem Spiel befasst?
Was ist schlimm daran sich den Questtext mehr als einmal durchzulesen?
Dusslig in der Gegend rumrennen und alles alleine entdecken, schöne Questtexte und ganze Storylines zu erleben. DAS ist das was es ausmacht! und dann jammern einige rum das Questen ist so langweilig... Wär mir auch zu langweilig wegen jedem Scheiss hier nachzuschauen oder am besten vorher noch ne Route zu planen..

OMG Das ist soo arm!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. September 2008)

Koerny schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass er Quest Helper, Mobmap o.ä. nutzt,
> sondern vielmehr darum, dass er sich hier verzweifelt darstellt, weil er nicht zu wissen scheint, was er ohne diese Addons tun soll.
> Einfach nur die Art und Weise wie er sich gibt und dass er scheinbar aufgeschmissen ist, wenn die Addons nicht gleich auf dem neusten Stand sind.


achso darum geht es euch. unbedingt brauchen tut man sie logischerweise nicht. brauch man halt länger für die quests.

und questtexte les ich mir immer durch (ausser beim twinken). aber mich stört es wenn ich halbe stunde etwas suchen muss, und am ende doch falsch bin. deswegen nutz ich questhelper und hab trotzdem meinen spaß, bzw mehr spaß als ich es ohne hatte.


----------



## domes (29. September 2008)

Einfach alle Ausrufezeichen, die auf der minimap zu sehen sind, annehmen und dann mit der Masse schwimmen. Jeden bob den Du kriegen kannst umhauen und gut. Gerade zum Start hast Du hunderte Questhelper live rumrennen ;-).


----------



## The Future (29. September 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> achso darum geht es euch. unbedingt brauchen tut man sie logischerweise nicht. brauch man halt länger für die quests.
> 
> und questtexte les ich mir immer durch (ausser beim twinken). aber mich stört es wenn ich halbe stunde etwas suchen muss, und am ende doch falsch bin. deswegen nutz ich questhelper und hab trotzdem meinen spaß, bzw mehr spaß als ich es ohne hatte.



naja wie gesagt es geht ja nicht darum ob er addons benutzt sondern das er ohne nicht weiter weiss und ao einer ist der warscheinlich sein passwort auf dem pc gespeichert hat und in ner woche wieder hier rum heult mamama mein passswooort aaahhhhhhh wähhhhähä


----------



## Redday (29. September 2008)

du armer. musst du mal selber spielen anstatt spielen zu lassen. echt unfair.
leuten wie dir würde ich gerne nen 80er schenken. dann is ruhe für ne zeit und 2 wochen später haben dich eh alle überholt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. September 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Einfach alle Ausrufezeichen, die auf der minimap zu sehen sind, annehmen und dann mit der Masse schwimmen. Jeden bob den Du kriegen kannst umhauen und gut. Gerade zum Start hast Du hunderte Questhelper live rumrennen ;-).


irre ich mich jetzt, oder ist das startgebiet nicht instanziert, um gerade diesen massenansturm zu vermeiden?
oder wars nur das dk-startgebiet?

jedenfalls wenns nicht instanziert ist, wirds wohl sicher ein gezerge geben^^


----------



## Stüssy (29. September 2008)

WELCOME TO WORLD OF WARCRAFT
zomg wasn thread ey....


----------



## Carcharoth (29. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> So post 333 Muhahaha mein 333 postcontent fürchtet euch ^:^


 
Ich hab grad Lust dich für 333 Stunden zu bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredder87 (29. September 2008)

Soweit ich gehört und gelesen habe wird die Levelphase endlich wieder etwas länger dauern. Ich benutze aktuell auch Addons wie QuestHelper, aber das auch nur für Twinks. Zur Erweiterung werd ich sone Addons erstmal wieder von der Festplatte löschen. Ich finde das man die Questschreiberlinge von Blizzard oder allgemein bei RPG's immer sehr viel mühe gegeben wird. Das sollte man würdigen. Was hilft es einen der 1. 80er in der Gilde zu sein aber die Gildenkolegen erst bei 75 sind? Rein garnichts! Du würdest dich langweilen.

Wenn du mal die Questtexte mal lesen würdest, würdest du das ein oder andere mal schmunzeln. Den so ernst wie viele meinen nimmt sich Warcraft nicht. Es sind manchmal kleine Jokes im Questtext oder Anspielungen auf Filme, Serien und/oder anderen Spielen drin. Aber auch neben den Quests sind viele Easter Eggs versteckt.

Aber bitte wenn du unbedingt langweilen willst hol dir dein "Brain afk" Addon. Wenn deine Gildenkolegen über bestimmte Quest dran reden, weil da ein Joke, Ironie was auch immer drin zu lesen war reden, dann wirst du einer der wenigen sein die halt nicht drüber reden können.


----------



## Favorit (29. September 2008)

ist doch egal wie schön irgendwas designt wurde. was zählt ist schnellstmöglich maxlevel, schnellstmöglich firstkills und dann als erster mit t7 in dalaran vor der bank abgammeln.

btw: fürs kennenlernen der quests usw damit man ja schön durschrushen kann gibts ja die beta


----------



## domes (29. September 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> irre ich mich jetzt, oder ist das startgebiet nicht instanziert, um gerade diesen massenansturm zu vermeiden?
> oder wars nur das dk-startgebiet?
> 
> jedenfalls wenns nicht instanziert ist, wirds wohl sicher ein gezerge geben^^



"Instanziert" ist nur das Dk Startgebiet und da auch nur in Horde-Allie und dann noch nach Questfortschritt geteilt. Also nicht vergleichbar mit einer "normalen" Instanzierung. Die restlichen Startgebiete sind nicht instanziert...nur dass es 2 sind und nicht 1 wie zum BC Start.


----------



## carcerus (29. September 2008)

Hm...

Ich habe meinen ersten Char auch ohne Mobmap gelevlt. Hab schön Questtext gelesen (oder auch nur die Zusammenfassung) und wenns notwendig war auch mal Getwow oder Buffed nachgeschaut. Wie gesagt, allererster Char, jeder fängt mal an. Aber jetzt da du ein erfahrener Spieler bist kannst ja wohl in wotlk mal so lvln??

Ich geb ja zu für meine Twinks benutz ich Questhelper zum hochleveln... Hab ja schonmal alles gehabt xD

Naja genieß doch einfach mal den Spiel-Content. Weißt eh.. Spiel soll Spaß sein?? Nur stupide durch zu leveln, ohne sich die Zeit zu nehmen, sich über Details etc zu freuen... (manche Gegenstände und Quests haben schon den einen oder anderen Lachkrampf verursacht... ich sage nur: Bringt mir ein Gebüsch! muhaha ^^. Oder:
Die toten Hosenträger) 

Naja. Ich finde es ist eine Schande sich nicht die Zeit zu nehmen das SPiel zu genießen. Da haben doch die Programmierer und Designer von Blizzard-Vivendi so viel Mühe gegeben.

Aber egal, wer einfach nur sipelen will um auf höchstlevel zu kommen, soll ruhig. Ich fände es halt schade.



mfg 
Carcerus


----------



## KInstinct (29. September 2008)

Die Addons wird es früher oder später sowieso geben. Lasst den Programmierern ein paar Tage Zeit und die Addons laufen wieder. Teilweise sind die sowieso schon auf dem Betaserver und basteln schon. Anders war es doch bei anderen Patches von WoW auch nicht.


----------



## Daywa (30. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpc5_3B5xdk
Das dürfte all deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## Arasouane (30. September 2008)

carcerus schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Ich habe meinen ersten Char auch ohne Mobmap gelevlt. Hab schön Questtext gelesen (oder auch nur die Zusammenfassung) und wenns notwendig war auch mal Getwow oder Buffed nachgeschaut. Wie gesagt, allererster Char, jeder fängt mal an. Aber jetzt da du ein erfahrener Spieler bist kannst ja wohl in wotlk mal so lvln??
> 
> ...



/sign

ich bin leider sehr spät in BC eingestiegen und hab mich viel zu schnell hochgelevelt. Ich werde WOTKL nutzen und alle addons runterschmeißen und geb mir gleich mal 1 Jahr zeit um auf 80 zu kommen. die welt is sehr schön und detailreich. Das muss ich mir diesmal länger reinziehen und genießen.

Lg


----------



## Preform (11. November 2008)

1 Jahr von 70-80? also jeden Tag 5min zocken oder wie?


----------



## Elwo Shrub (11. November 2008)

Also ich kann Arasouane verstehen, auch wenn mein eigener Plan 10 Monate vorsieht.
Man kann so viel Dinge machen für die es keine EP’s gibt, aber dennoch Spass machen.

Ich Ärgere mich ständig darüber, das ich so schnell gelevelt habe (Main, 0-70), ohne alles gesehen und gemacht zu haben. Dieses habe ich dann meistens mit meinen Twinks nachgeholt. Leider ist nun durch die Erfolge mein Focus wieder auf den Main gefallen, und ich habe gar keine Lust, die Erfolge mit den Twinks zu machen, so lange mein "Main" diese nicht hat. (oh man, ich wusste gar nicht, das ich soooo viele Quest’s ausgelassen habe, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema)

Zum Thema: wenn man AddOns braucht, um zu Level’n, so ist das hier definitiv das falsche Spiel. Klar zum Twinken hab ich die auch. Aber immer wieder erwische ich mich dabei, das ich sage: „…Mist, das hätte ich doch noch wissen müssen“. Aber wenn man sich die Tools erst mal gewöhnt hat, kann man halt nicht mehr ohne (Sucht?). Das ist dann der gleiche Effekt, wie mit dem Taschenrechner, den man 10 Minuten lang sucht, um dann 100 x 10 + 4 auszurechnen.

Und mal ganz Ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, das der @TE das hier überhaupt ernst gemeint hat.

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

